# What do I put on top of my hex ?



## Troy Campbell (7/1/20)

Hi wondering if I could have some help I’ve just got to Hex and I’m wondering what’s the best option for on top of it


----------



## Jp1905 (7/1/20)

The Kali comes with different colour caps and its the best RDA I have ever owned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/1/20)

RDA - KALI for sure!
RTA - Blotto or Reload for sure! Nothing else does a hex justice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SEAN P (7/1/20)

Exactly what @Jengz said here. Choosing between the 2 RTA’s will be up to you.

Blotto holds more juice with a more restricted airflow but a bit thirsty on higher powers. 

Reload very nice balance of airflow for me, not to much not to little. Only downside is juice capacity is smaller but nothing a bubble glass cant fix for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Troy Campbell (7/1/20)

I’ve got a Blotto it’s amazing on the hex , currently running a druga on the hex for my rda cause it looks good and flavor is acceptable


----------



## Troy Campbell (7/1/20)

Need a better rda tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (8/1/20)

The QP Designs Fatality M25 Looks great on those Hex mods and it's also a cloud chucking flavour banger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zah007 (9/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YzeOne (4/4/22)

I use the Asgard Mini & QP Fatality. On my red Hex I use a red Dead Rabbit & SS Drop Dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)

Asgard mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

